# Anawbs 2008 Presentation



## RussTaylor (9/10/08)

Just a reminder, particularly for Adelaide brewers, that the 2008 ANAWBS presentation day is this Sunday 12 October. Proceedings kick off at 1pm. 

The venue for the award ceremony is Regency TAFE International Centre, Days Road, Regency Park, SA. 

A $10.00 entry fee applies, which includes a souvenir tasting glass and public tasting of all the non sparkling wine entries (which were flushed with argon and recorked after judging - so they are as fresh as we can have them) and liqueurs. 

Campus Brewery have also provided us with a generous supply of their beers for sampling on the day.

The entry fee is, of course, waived for all judges and stewards. 

A map of the venue can be found here.

For those who can't make it, a list of all the winners and place getters will be posted on AHB later on Sunday evening - with the full results on the ANAWBS web site to follow shortly.

Hope to see you there.

Cheers
Russ


----------



## RussTaylor (11/10/08)

Hey guys, I can tell you it'll be worth a few of you South Australians to get down to the Presentation this year...  

You can pick up your judging sheets, medals, trophies and maybe a mash paddle...

There'll also be a few special prizes. B)


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/10/08)

I'll be there.

Not expecting to get trophies or medals but keen to hook into the keg of Summer Ale on a 33C day :chug: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Rudy (11/10/08)

I'll be there, I can walk there from my house


----------



## Barry (11/10/08)

One of my aims is to get to judge at the comp and hang around long enough for the presentations maybe. Spent a few days in Adelaide with a mate in 1972-73 (over New Years Eve) and always intended to get back there. I'm just a bit slow.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/10/08)

Rudy said:


> I'll be there, I can walk there from my house




Whats the stagger back like... :lol:


----------



## Rudy (11/10/08)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Whats the stagger back like... :lol:



Its pretty flat, better if it was a bit downhill


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (12/10/08)

Rudy should be staggering home by now :lol: 

Great afternoon and the Tafe's Summer Ale was fantastic.

Well done to all placegetters and especially the winner of the Mash Paddle and Champion brewer.
Maybe SA is the centre of homebrewing excellence after all :icon_cheers:.

More to follow I'm sure!

C&B
TDA


----------



## RussTaylor (12/10/08)

I agree TDA, TAFE excelled themselves today with the Summer Ale!

Results can be found here

Congratulations to all entrants and winners, especially Mark and Anthony for taking most of the major prizes!

Watch this space over the next couple of months for news of new and revised classes for next year, and the all important Mash Paddle category for 2009.

Thanks everyone for a great competition! Looking forward to next year for our 30th year.

Russ


----------



## Kai (12/10/08)

Bloody hell! Did I put a flanders red in the paddle by mistake? :unsure:


----------



## jimmy01 (12/10/08)

Yooo Hooooo.

Tez and I have scored a 2nd in the Belgium dubbel. 

Our first placing - Very Happy with that

Congrats to all the winners

Jimmy


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (12/10/08)

Well done Sinkas !

Who is Woolven St. brewery?


----------



## Kai (12/10/08)

Kai said:


> Bloody hell! Did I put a flanders red in the paddle by mistake? :unsure:



Now can I taste an infection that wasn't there two weeks ago. My humble apologies to Chris, Roach and Peter*2 for the horrors an austalia post incubation period must have wrought. Oh the shame.


----------



## RussTaylor (12/10/08)

Kai said:


> Bloody hell! Did I put a flanders red in the paddle by mistake? :unsure:



Well that would explain it...  You can't explain it on the homebrew shop... h34r:


----------



## Gulf Brewery (12/10/08)

Kai said:


> Now can I taste an infection that wasn't there two weeks ago. My humble apologies to Chris, Roach and Peter*2 for the horrors an austalia post incubation period must have wrought. Oh the shame.



Kai, you definitely owe me as I definitely remember this one. I took one sniff and said "baby shxt". We even got the 2nd bottle opened and a sample of it brought out. 

Pedro

PS Congrats to the winners. If anyone wants clarification on my comments on the beers I judged, please PM me.


----------



## Kai (12/10/08)

At 13 out of 50 I'd expected you'd remember it.


----------



## Adamt (12/10/08)

Hahaha sounds like a generous 13. 

Big congrats to Dr Smith... a famed recipe becomes even more famous!


----------



## Aaron (13/10/08)

Gulf Brewery said:


> PS Congrats to the winners. If anyone wants clarification on my comments on the beers I judged, please PM me.


Same here. If I judged your beer and you would like any clarification etc please let me know.


----------



## KillerRx4 (13/10/08)

Awsome! 2 bronze  

Not so awsome 18, 19 & 15.25 pts entries :lol: 

I knew 2 of those (ESB & stout) had problems but im shocked my APA scored a 15.25. I thought that was my best entry. 

Well done to organisers, judges & stewards on a well run comp. Look forward to reading feedback.


----------



## sinkas (13/10/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Well done Sinkas !
> 
> Who is Woolven St. brewery?




Thanks Vlad

No idea, but it might be a new crew from Palmyra. I think "Woolven" is the street Cantillion is on in Brussels


----------



## wee stu (14/10/08)

Congratulations to all, especially the big bling winners.

Congratulations also to Russell and the rest of the team for pulling off an even bigger and better ANAWBS. :beer: 

I look forward to hearing the results of the West Australian jury. It's a bugger they couldn't be judged in the main arena, but top marks to ANAWBS for doing all they could in the circumstance to make sure the beers got recognised and rewarded. Next year I am sure this problem will be solved.

Now, if I can only remember how to brew again in time for next year...........

Awrabest, Stu


----------



## big d (14/10/08)

Congratulations to the organisers/entrants and all involved.Another top effort.Hope to make it over one day to enjoy the day and atmosphere.
As for the W.A delivery error i certainly hope it is better next year.
No excuses Stu.Just brew it.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Batz (14/10/08)

big d said:


> Hope to make it over one day to enjoy the day and atmosphere.
> Cheers
> Big D



You say when and I'll be there too  

Batz


----------



## GMK (14/10/08)

Batz - you can drop by the BrewInn again - will be a hoot like last time...


----------



## Batz (14/10/08)

GMK said:


> Batz - you can drop by the BrewInn again - will be a hoot like last time...



I am sure it would be Kenny,you and your family are wonderful hosts.

And I won't mention the kids on the roof saga,they must be getting bigger too.

I'll be back next year sometime.

Batz


----------



## Screwtop (15/10/08)

A big thanks to all involved, another well run comp and results out promptly, much appreciated. Looking forward to receiving judges feedback.

Congrats to all who placed and to the Mash Paddle winner Anthony a great result out of 32 entries, well done. 


Screwy


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (15/10/08)

Screwtop said:


> Congrats to all who placed and to the Mash Paddle winner Anthony a great result out of 32 entries, well done.
> 
> 
> Screwy




Anthony aka Moculta Masher


----------



## SteveSA (15/10/08)

wee stu said:


> Now, if I can only remember how to brew again in time for next year...........
> 
> Awrabest, Stu



I'll arrange for a mini-refresher course for you Stu :icon_cheers:


----------



## Smashin (15/10/08)

sinkas said:


> Thanks Vlad
> 
> No idea, but it might be a new crew from Palmyra. I think "Woolven" is the street Cantillion is on in Brussels



Hey guys just saw the results. Wooowoooh equal 6th.

Woolven St is me. Nothing flash I've got a few pics in the gallery some where.

FYI Woolven st, Youngtown, Tas is where I first started brewing (Smashin) 18mths back.

Well done to all, can't wait for 2009 comp.

Man i would kill to try the 40pt Mai, I have one sole bottle left, may just have to crack it open this weekend, who's comin over...

again well done all.


----------



## mika (15/10/08)

Would be interesting to see a thread with all the Maibock recipes in it, alongside how many points they scored. The recipe's only a small part of it, but would be interesting to browse thru.


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

mika said:


> Would be interesting to see a thread with all the Maibock recipes in it, alongside how many points they scored. The recipe's only a small part of it, but would be interesting to browse thru.



How about in here.


----------



## Smashin (15/10/08)

Stuster said:


> How about in here.




No secrets here.

Woolven St Brewery - Mai Bock

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.50 L 
OG: 1.060 SG
Color: 16.8 EBC
IBU: 26.7 IBU
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg JWM Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 43.48 % 
2.50 kg Weyermann Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 43.48 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
0.20 kg Weynermann Cara-Pils (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.48 % 
0.05 kg Hoephner Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 0.87 % 
30.00 gm Pearle [7.00 %] (90 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Saphire [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
5.00 gm  Saaz [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [4L Starter]


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/10/08)

Thanks to everyone from the ANAWBS - another top comp.

Congrats to Anthony, Mark & Matt.

I'm pretty chuffed with my little haul this year, but just looking at the WA results... looks like I and a few others were lucky that our west coat compatriots missed the action. I'd like to say I'm sorry, but......

Can't wait for the feedback. I especially want to know why my Aus lager was so damn bad (the vicbrew guys hated it too) I thought it was a reasonably good beer and 14.5 points puts it in swill territory. Also really interested in the comments for the mash paddle maibock - I entered three (none spectacular) and don' t know which ones scored which or why... no idea what a Maibock is actually supposed to be like, so I'm keen to use the feedback to find out, and to tweak for next time.

Thanks again to everyone who helped run the comp.

TB


----------



## Adamt (22/10/08)

Direct comparison of the results from the WA judging to the main judging is not that meaningful. In the WA judging there were many classes with only 1 or 2 entries judged, and with mostly different judges than those who judged the rest of those classes, so scoring could not be expected to be as precise or on the same point calibration level.

That being said there were some absolutely brilliant beers... especially one of the Tripels, of which I poured myself a generous "taste" after all judging was done


----------



## matt j (24/10/08)

i'd like to [belatedly] thank the organisers and fellow entrants, getting feedback other than from [bias] mates is really great.
looking forward to next year already.

cheers
Matt


----------

